
Can a video game company tame toxic behaviour? - fezz
http://www.nature.com/news/can-a-video-game-company-tame-toxic-behaviour-1.19647
======
mchahn
I wonder if there would be any way to apply voting, like that used here, to
moderate the toxic behavior. I know there is a big difference between live
chat and discussion boards, but I think this deserves some consideration.

